# unistaller2 will not remove cyanogenmod on touchpad



## longrowe (Oct 20, 2011)

I have been running 10.1-20130804-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST for at least 6 months now. It has been running flawlessly up until last week. Now, whenever I connect to WiFi, Trebuchet crashes instantly and the whole pad becomes unusable. As long as wifi is off, the pad appears to run normally. Titanuim Backup does not recognize any apps. If I try and mount as media volume to transfer data, it appears to write, but upon restart, nothing is there. The same with deleting information. Upon restart, the data comes back.

I tried running the ACMEUNINSTALLER2 as per RolandDeschain79's tutorial. Everything progresses normally, but, upon reboot nothing is removed. It boot to Moboot and then easily into Cyanogenmod. Just like I never did anything.

Anyone have any ideas how to clean this touchpad and reinstall Android?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

When is the last time you made a nandroid backup?


----------



## longrowe (Oct 20, 2011)

Actually, I have one from last august from just before I installed this ROM (also one from May 2013). I tried to restore either backup and the process performs with no problems. But once the pad restarts, nothing has been changed. It is like the pad restores itself to the current version. I was able to get titanium backup running. I backed up a couple apps, restarted, and Titanium reported that nothing had been backed up or changed.

I have booted into WebOS and saved a ROM into the cminstall folder (with the purpose of re-flashing). Once I restart, it is not there.


----------



## longrowe (Oct 20, 2011)

I have tried to run the WebOS Doctor to erase the pad. It stalls at 12%. I have tried most of the tricks for bypassing the 12% fail, but nothing has worked yet.


----------



## longrowe (Oct 20, 2011)

I am booted into webos. The app updater fails. Nothing is able to write to disk.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Have you tried doing the complete data reset with the TouchPad Toolbox?






*[ROM GUIDE]How to use the TouchPad Toolbox to install Android "The Super Easy Way"*


----------



## longrowe (Oct 20, 2011)

I have. It failed before it started. I will try it again and let you know exactly what error was.


----------



## longrowe (Oct 20, 2011)

it says:

Erasing LVM config

16+0 records in

16+0 records out

16777216 butes (16.0MB) copied, 0.604034 seconds, 26.5MB/s

Checking LVM config erased

16+0 records in

16+0 records out

16777216 bytes (16.0MB) copied, 0.070953 seconds, 225.5MB/s

16+0 records in

16+0 records out

16777216 bytes (16.0MB) copied, 0.647247 seconds, 24.7MB/s

ERROR: LVM config erase check FAILED. Possible read-only failure


----------



## longrowe (Oct 20, 2011)

I tried the repair Android Volumes. It stops with:

Checking/repairing volume cm-cache

e2fsck 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)

/dev/store/cm-cache: recovering journal

e2fsck: unable to set superblock flags on /dev/store/cm-cache

Failed to correct errors on volume cm-cache


----------



## Orangensaft (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm having the same issue as longrowe, except I had not noticed any crashing issues with my TP previously. I merely picked up my TP tonight to find it had powered off sometime probably in the last day or so, and when booting, would not proceed past the CM animation (which I actually don't recall being one I'd seen before).

So I tried Acmeuninstaller2 -- that didn't do a thing (and as such, I didn't attempt webOS Doctor). Went into webOS and, when there, none of my changes would stay (for example, my wifi passwords would not save, and Erase USB did nothing). I searched for a solution and found this thread, tried the same TP Toolbox actions, and it reurned the same "possible read-only failure."

*ETA:* The "battery question mark" discussion on another thread reminded me, when I discovered my TP shut down and started it up, it did initially show the battery with a question mark -- I've had the battery run down times before and have seen the red low battery indicator, but I had never seen the question mark -- but it disappeared after a few second and cotinued with booting. I don't know if it's meaningful or just coincidental to the read-only failure (which upon further reading, if I'm reading it right, appears to not be fixable).


----------



## longrowe (Oct 20, 2011)

I would guess by the general lack of response that this is not fixable


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Here is the one ray of hope I can offer you. I remember seeing a post either in Rootzwiki or XDA where a fellow basically rebuilt his partitions/volumes by using ADB from his PC. You have to know how to use ADB and type the dozens of commands to basically totally rebuild the file structure. Wish I could be more specific as to where I saw this post, but it was months ago. Hopefully, Google will turn something up that you can use. I have seen people report this problem before, but I can't say I have ever seen any of them report the were successful recovering from it. It very well may be a hardware issue that cannot be fixed.

Good luck, NT


----------



## longrowe (Oct 20, 2011)

I saw a post over on XDA where they were using Ubuntu and trying to rebuild but that failed for me. Everything I have read says it is a hardware issue. Luckily, the pad is usable, just cannot add or delete anything. It is in a fixed spot.


----------

